# comment nettoyer son IMAC ?



## pickeugo (3 Juin 2001)

fumant comme un pompier devant mon imac graphite régulierement je me rend compte qu'il devient un IMAC "nicotite"
le tabac s'est emparé de l'intérieur de l'imac!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




comment le demonter? (la coque)
y a t-il des precautions à prendre?

merci!


----------



## FOURDEN (4 Juin 2001)

Si j'etais toi , je ne demonterai pas et fais comme moi : va fumer dehors!  C'est juste un avis personnel qui ne t'aidera pas des masses mais si tu demontes toi meme attends toi à quelques difficultés !


----------



## archeos (4 Juin 2001)

moi aussi je panse que si de la fumée va dans ton mac tu devrais fumer dehors, et que le démonter ne résoudra pas le problème (enfin pas définitivement) mais bon :
vas sur www.bekkoame.ne;jp/~t.imai/imacde1.html 
à tes risques et périls

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2001)

Le tabagisme passif tue tout
Et depuis que Steeve funme du hash, l'imac voit des petites fleurs partout ;-)


----------



## archeos (4 Juin 2001)

Tiens bizzare que thebiglebowski n'ait encore rien posté ...

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2001)

un peu de serrieur attention sur certaine génération de imac les coques sont fait de telle sorte quand cas de démantage le plastique casse, ainsi ont est obligé de passé par le sav

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2001)

Pour macinside :
Je bosse chez un AASP/SAV, et aucun imac n'a la coque qui se casse quand tu le démontes,...

Pour les fumeurs :
J'ai deja vu des iMac dégueulassement encrassé par la fumée, la machine continuait de planter bizarrement pour aucune raison. Après un décrassage total (environ 2h !!!) le mac fonctionnait à nouveau à la perfection !


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2001)

c'est pourtant ce que l'on m'avait dit chez computer bench

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Gwenhiver (4 Juin 2001)

Ils ont dû te baratiner pour que tu ramènes le tien chez eux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2001)

Salut Archeos,
Si si, je suis là ...(et même très là)
J'étais seulement occupé à visionner une vieille cassette de "Woodstok" assis en tailleur sur ma moquette fleurie !
Comme mon iMac Flower Power est pratiquement neuf, je n'ai pas encore eu à le décrasser...mais je vais m'y préparer moralement...
Amitiés,

------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## pickeugo (5 Juin 2001)

en fait il s'agit de L'imac DV edition spéciale!!!!!!
merci.


----------



## mallow (5 Juin 2001)

Vas voir là : http://til.info.apple.com/techinfo.nsf/artnum/N95120 

------------------
G4 400 MHz, 192 Mo, 50 Go, 9.1 et bientôt l'ADSL...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2001)

Salut!

Comme je suis curieux, j'ai démonté déja deux fois un iMac ES graphite (même pas le mien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Ce n'est pas spécialement difficile, le plus compliqué, si l'on peut dire, est le passage du port VGA dans son ouverture lors du remontage.

See u

------------------
Lolfr
icq # 31557883
-------------
musée@home
Cube, iBook, iMac, 8600, 6100, SE, ...
OS X, OS 9.1, OS 7, OS 6   ^.^


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2001)

C'est vraiment la dernière fois que j'écoute vos p... de conseils sur ce forum !!!
A force de relire le post "comment nettoyer son iMac", j'ai eu une envie subite et irrépressible de décrasser mon Flower Power grâce à une méthode ultime et secrète glanée aux hasards du net.
Résultat : il a rétréci et mes Flower sont fripées !
Question : est-ce qu'un écran de 2,5 pouces peut encore afficher une résolution de 1.024 x 768 ???
Puisque c'est de votre faute, j'attend des réponses en masse...
Je ne dis pas merci d'avance...

------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## jfr (6 Juin 2001)

Met le pied dans l'eau, et rajoute un peu de bon lombricompost à la racine. Il va repousser...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
un mac, sinon rien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*Met le pied dans l'eau, et rajoute un peu de bon lombricompost à la racine. Il va repousser...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
Quand tu dis "Mets le pied dans l'eau" tu parles de mon pied physique et perso ou du socle de mon mini iMac ??
Quoi qu'il en soit, cette solution me botte bien !
Merci de t'être penché sur ce problème qui me pompe toute mon énergie !
Amitié



------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## mallow (8 Juin 2001)

essaye la génétique et tu auras peut etre le premier iMac avec ecran cinema 22"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement, apres avoir essayé hier, il faut faire gaffe de pas casser les deux crochets situés juste au dessus de la l'entrée des CD lors du démontage du dessous... Faites pas comme moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
G4 400 MHz, 192 Mo, 50 Go, 9.1 et bientôt l'ADSL... Le cable... ???


----------



## Api (8 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Résultat : il a rétréci et mes Flower sont fripées !
Question : est-ce qu'un écran de 2,5 pouces peut encore afficher une résolution de 1.024 x 768 ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bien sûr, l'indusrie chimique alternative et prohibée lance régulièrement sur le marché non officiel des substances aidant le quidam à voir la vie différemment. 
Dis donc, faudrait quand même voir à pas surdoser !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu parles d'un bad trip !

[Ce message a été modifié par Api (edited 08 Juin 2001).]


----------



## Amiral 29 (9 Juin 2001)

Dans la Marine on immerge l'imac dans l'eau de mer...çà sent plus après!
L'état prend la rouille à sa charge...
Avec le Ricard c curieux l'Imac se porte bien et avec la chaleur dégagée par l'ordi il y a une petite odeur de Pastis pas désagréable du tout!
Faut pas en renverser par contre!!!
A Kenavo salut!


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2001)

du pastis en bretagne, il y a pas de truc d'homme ?

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2001)

Salut Api !
Je suis scié... on m'accuse de surdoser et on laisse l'Amiral faire l'apologie du pastis à chacun de ses posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Un peu d'équité SVP...
...et à chacun son truc...
En attendant, amitiés et bon WE à tous (et à toutes)...

------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## Api (11 Juin 2001)

Lo Thebiglebowsky  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
Mais c'est normal, tu sais bien que l'alcool n'a pas le même statut que la drogue sous notre ciel social, c'est bien vu le pastaga. Convivial, il fait rentrer de l'argent dans les caisses de l'état et rend les gens heureux de façon tout à fait légale!
Donnez leur du pain et des jeux, il faut bien que le bon peuple rigole un peu !
Quand à tes abus, le seul fait que tu ais survécu aux années troubles de l'après 68 me rassure complétement, tu sais forcément gérer !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*
Donnez leur du pain et des jeux, il faut bien que le bon peuple rigole un peu !
Quand à tes abus, le seul fait que tu ais survécu aux années troubles de l'après 68 me rassure complétement, tu sais forcément gérer !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
C'est vrai qu'un coup de pastis entre le bigdil et "qui veut gagner des millions ?" c'est le 7ième ciel !
A côté de ça, Woodstok et Katmandou ça crin (comme dirait mon cheval)
Le secret c'est de s'économiser (je ne sais plus qui dit sur le forum : à quoi ça sert de courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué) - c'est tellement juste !
Amitiés


------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------

